# Contra Costa County CA IFT or BLS Companies?



## EMT2B (Dec 5, 2011)

Hey All~
My EMT class ends in two weeks (eep! :blink: ) and I am planning to take the NREMT in January.  I am looking at a couple companies in Contra Costa County.  (i.e. ProTransport, WestMed, Priority1, NORCAL, etc.) 

Does anyone have any experience with a BLS/IFT company in this area?  Any tips you can give a noob who is looking for her very first job?  Thanks all!!  

_(PS I looked at the threads that popped up on the auto-search, but I didn't want to necro-post.  :unsure: )_


----------



## Aprz (Dec 5, 2011)

For ProTransport-1, you can look at my post here.

As a new hire, I worked out of several different stations including in Richmond, CA, which is in Contra Costa County. 3431 Regatta Boulevard Richmond, CA 94804 if you'd like to see how far away it is from you.

Like trying to get a job with any place, it's pretty straight forward. Emphasis on team work, critical thinking, looking and being professional. At ProTransport-1, they have an acronym for what they want: compassion, attitude, responsible, and excellence (CARE). They're focused on good customer services.

People who get hired at ProTransport-1, go through the training, and fail, they usually fail cause they cannot lift the gurneys or move the patients. Make sure you are physically prepared to do the job.

People who don't get interviews usually have poor work history, poor driving history (for ProTransport-1, I think you are allowed up to 1 point OR 1 accident to be insured), or stress out during the interview. Interview questions there are similar to any other type of job (e.g. "tell me about yourself?", "what are your strengths?" are examples) with a couple of scenarios. Be prepared for anything.

Apply everywhere.


----------



## EMT2B (Dec 5, 2011)

Thanks for the info, Aprz.  Would it be all right for me to PM you with some questions about working for Pro-Transport?  If not, its all gravy.  Thanks again.


----------



## Aprz (Dec 5, 2011)

Sure, but you can ask me them here too so I don't have a bunch PMs in the future about Pro.


----------



## EMT2B (Dec 6, 2011)

Aprz said:


> Sure, but you can ask me them here too so I don't have a bunch PMs in the future about Pro.



LoL  

My questions are:

 Approx how much do I need to be able to lift?
 What kind of things will I need to do for the training?
 Any tips for increasing strength?
 Is there an endurance test? (like, running the mile or something)

Thanks!


----------



## Aprz (Dec 6, 2011)

> Approx how much do I need to be able to lift?


A little bit more than 150 lbs. It sounds crazy, but you're using your legs, not your arms. I can't lift 150 lbs. You and your partner are expected to lift up to around 300 lbs plus the gurney. If they are heavier than that, you can call for a lift assist, or sometimes dispatch will have already gotten you a lift assist.



> What kind of things will I need to do for the training?


You'll have one orientation day, and 3-4 days with an FTO as a third rider. You'll also take a class with a training manager, and whatever extra classes the county requires (e.g. some counties require hazmat and EVOC). That class seems to vary to one or two days, or I've been told even a week. It was gonna be two days for me, and they combined it into one day instead. :\ In the orientation, they taught us how to read our schedule, the company ranking/seniority system (called CARE), we got to meet the owners, and the company history. For the class time, we talked about how to fill out the PCRs, how to talk over the radio, read maps, how to use the gurneys, and pretty much just operational stuff. During your short FTO time, some FTOs don't have their trainee drive, and some do. You are mostly the attendant for all calls, and the FTO just shows you were to find charts, makes sure you are filling out your PCR correctly, that you can lift the gurney, and they'll show you around the station like where to find the keys and radios. It's a lot of simple things in a short time. I don't think I learned anything new clinically from any of the training, just operational things.



> Any tips for increasing strength?


I ran a little after I got hired and lifted some weights, but nothing too intense. I think a lot of it has to do with technique rather than strength.



> Is there an endurance test? (like, running the mile or something)


Nope.


----------



## EMT2B (Dec 6, 2011)

Ahh, okie dokie.  Thank you very much.  I already have sum practice lifting the gurney, as I've been doing that in my class.  I got a link to the LAPD training program from sum 1 on here, so I think I will start doing that to build up endurance.  I just need to try to find some free weights/portable home gym type thing i can afford.  getting out to the gym is difficult w/o a car.


----------



## EMT2B (Dec 6, 2011)

Hey Aprz~
 Will I need NIMS? Would you reccomend it? Thanks!


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 6, 2011)

EMT2B said:


> Hey Aprz~
> Will I need NIMS? Would you reccomend it? Thanks!



Anything to make you stand out from the 12408324701824203597 EMTs in California is a good thing.

My agency requires 100, 200 and 700 along with proprietary HAZCOM, Helicopter Landing Zone and a few others but we are 911 not IFT.

For your safety and the safety of your partner you need to be able to lift your share with proper technique, otherwise you are setting yourself up for an injury.


----------



## Aprz (Dec 7, 2011)

Yes, at minimum you will need ICS 100, ICS 200, and NIMS 700, however, you don't need it before hire, and you don't need it for your interview. After your interview, they'll send you an e-mail saying you need it, have links to each one, and ask you bring a copy of it to your "hire day" when you sign the paperwork saying you're hired.

I know you plan on working in Contra Costa County so this part doesn't apply to you, but for people who want to work in Santa Clara  County, you'll also need IS-3, IS 704, AWR 160, and SEMS. When I was still making every effort to get a job at AMR (when they were the exclusive 9-1-1 provider), I was told I should get NIMS 800b, but I guess that didn't do me any good, lol, since I still didn't get a job at AMR in Santa Clara and Alameda County.  You're required to get a System ID (badge) from the county (Policy 613) and go a orientation. This is all in Policy 214 of the county.


----------



## Thump (Mar 3, 2012)

Santa Clara County requires the following:

Prior to working a unit - ICS 100, SEMS, NIMS (IS700a)
Within 6 months - AWR160, SCC EMS Orientation
Within 1 year - IS-3, IS-704
Required in 2013 - HAZMAT FRO (county offers free classes throughout 2012)

This is straight off the handout I just received from a private ambulance service in SCC.


----------



## EMT2B (Aug 2, 2012)

I realize this is a bit of a necro-post, but I figured it would probably be better to necro-post than to start a whole new thread on pretty much the same subject.
I am looking to start working as of October 1, 2012.  I have a family trip planned for the last week of September, so I don't think it would be a good idea to try to get any regular job before then.  I doubt a new hire would be granted a full week's vacation only a month or so in. 
Here's what I would like to know.
~ Would it benefit me to start applying now? (a couple of the online applications have a "Date available to start" option)  Or should I wait until a little closer to the date I want to start working?  (Just in your humble opinion)
~ What type of physical exercise would you recommend to increase my physical strength and stamina?  I'm looking into a gym membership, as well as things I can do at home.  When I was in my class, I had a bit of trouble lifting my end of the gurney with a smallish classmate on it. (I'd guess the gal weighed around 125 lbs or so)  My upper body strength has never been all that great, but I'm working on it.  At last check, I could do two sets of 10-15 reps of pull downs at around 75lbs.  Not great, I know.  But better than I used to be.

Thanks in advance for all the advice y'all!!


----------

